# Audit reveals poor oversight by NHTSA



## CHamilton (Jun 23, 2015)

We already knew that trains were safer. The gap between trains and cars may be wider than acknowledged due to poor regulatory oversight.


----------



## KmH (Jun 23, 2015)

Isn't the term 'regulatory oversight' an oxymoron when applied to any federal government regulatory agency?


----------



## Anderson (Jun 23, 2015)

Considering that NHTSA is also responsible for a number of regulations that either don't increase auto safety (or, in some cases, _decrease_ it...there's an infamous fight over brake lights on European car models) and functionally banning a large number of import cars due to a mix of testing requirements (which hurt limited-run manufacturers and/or those who would only find a niche market) and redesign requirements (see the brake light issue)...yeah, I'm in favor of sacking it. Alternatively, if they're so ineffective why not just allow vehicles to be sold with an "untested" label attached (maybe require it to be stuck on the title) that has to be, in writing, passed on to the next buyer.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 23, 2015)

"Oversight" is a favorite buzz word on Capitol Hill thrown around willy nilly by our Representatives in Congress.

And yet after all the " investigations" and "hearings" ( aka Dog and Pony Shows) put on @ a cost of billions, the best they can come up with is a few overpriced weapon systems, some shady contracting, a couple of impeachments and $25 Amburgers served on trains!

All things considered, most agencies and IGs do a fairly decent job of oversight as defined by their charters and various laws, too bad the same can't be said of the empty suits, aka Mica Managers, occupying offices on Capitol Hill! YMMV


----------

